# [SOLVED] Zapachny w 100% katalog /

## Xywa

Witam

Mam problem - zapachał mi się folder / 

Dziwne to dla mnie bo przez ostatnie 5 lat ilośc miejsca była wystarczająca na niego, tym bardziej że sporo podkatalogów mam podmontowane na osobnych partycjach.

Wg df --si zajete jest 749M - wg moich wyliczen ponizej powinno byc zajet tylko ok. 50M areszta wolne - gdzie jest wyciek?

Poniżej wszytskie dane ( w nawiasie wynik jaki dał # du -cs --si {dany folder}:

 *Quote:*   

> # ls -l /
> 
> total 88
> 
> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Mar  8 08:22 bin (6.4M    /bin/)
> ...

 

```
# df --si

Filesystem             Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda5              786M   749M      0 100% /

udev                    11M   201k    11M   2% /dev

/dev/sda6              7.9G   4.1G   3.5G  55% /usr

/dev/sda7              4.0G   2.2G   1.7G  57% /var

/dev/sda8              988M    19M   920M   2% /tmp

/dev/sda9              786M   370M   377M  50% /opt

/dev/sda10             9.9G   3.7G   5.8G  39% /home

/dev/sda11              50G    18G    30G  38% /mnt/***

/dev/sda12             4.0G   397M   3.4G  11% /mnt/***

shm                    1.5G      0   1.5G   0% /dev/shm

```

Gdzie leży problem?

Akurat robilem aktualizacje systemu a tu wink - brak miejsca na dysku... I to wtrakcie aktualizacji Nvidia, wiec jestem chwilowo bez Xow...Last edited by Xywa on Mon Mar 30, 2009 2:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RA6

Sprawdź /lib/modules mi tu zawsze najwięcej ucieka miejsca jak długo nie sprawdzam. Katalog root też może być podejrzany. Ewentualnie coś z dyskiem. Sprawdź fsck.

----------

## joi_

oprócz tego co napisał RA6 możesz jeszcze:

- sprawdzić czy po odmontowaniu wszystkich partycji nie odkryjesz czasem jakichś danych w miejscach punktów montowań...

- wykonać lsof -n|grep deleted i zobaczyć czy system nie trzyma na dysku skasowanych plików (a potrzebnych jeszcze do działania obecnych procesów)

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> - wykonać lsof -n|grep deleted i zobaczyć czy system nie trzyma na dysku skasowanych plików (a potrzebnych jeszcze do działania obecnych procesów)

 

deleted mowi, ze jakis proces trzyma w ramie jakis plik ktorego juz nie ma na dysku.

----------

## joi_

nie wiem skąd wziąłeś taką informację, ale mylisz się - manual ani FAQ lsof nic mówi o takich obostrzeniach, a testy przeczą temu...

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie myle sie, moge odpalic proces, wydupcyc jego pliki ze storage, odmontowac to storage i chocby fizycznie wyjac z maszyny a proces jak dzialal tak bedzie dzialac.

----------

## Xywa

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> - sprawdzić czy po odmontowaniu wszystkich partycji nie odkryjesz czasem jakichś danych w miejscach punktów montowań...
> 
> 

 

Okazało się że w /mnt/usb, który wg /etc/fstab wygląda tak:

```
/dev/sdb1               /mnt/usb        vfat            noauto,user     0 1

```

miałem jakieś stare zdjęcia...

Dziwne, bo nie miałem podmontowanej tam żadnej pamięci USB, więc być może kiedyś coś źle podmontowałem, a być może jakiś inny powód.

Normalnie /mnt/usb mam pusty.

Dzięki za susestie

SOLVED

----------

## SlashBeast

daj chmod 000 /mnt/usb i juz nie bedziesz mial ponownie takiego problemu, gdy zamontujesz tam pendrive uprawnienia beda dobre, po odmontowaniu wroca na 000

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> daj chmod 000 /mnt/usb i juz nie bedziesz mial ponownie takiego problemu, gdy zamontujesz tam pendrive uprawnienia beda dobre, po odmontowaniu wroca na 000

 

Zadziwiajce ze tak wlasnie dziala  :Very Happy: 

THX

----------

